# Failed Alligator Hunt... All We Could Manage?



## 27metalman (Sep 30, 2010)

Last Friday night, this is all we could come up with.  I don't know how he did it, but casting over about a 6 ft gator, Hunter snagged this rascal.  I don't know who was embarassed the most... Hunter for thinking he had a gator, Billy for being there to assist, or me - standing in the boat with my pistol drawn ready to dispatch! What a crazy couple of minutes...


----------



## 27metalman (Sep 30, 2010)

Forgot to include... He hung him as far back in the tail as you can get and still snag a scale.  We estimated that he went about 18-20 lbs.


----------



## g24dawggone (Sep 30, 2010)

I called it pure talent on my end!


----------



## Michael (Sep 30, 2010)




----------



## frydaddy40 (Sep 30, 2010)

*Sorry for lose.*

But look on the bright side,   that's a nice Carp


----------



## GaryD (Oct 1, 2010)

Dang! ******* story, though! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## LawnStalker (Oct 1, 2010)

Could have been worse, the struggling carp could have attracted a couple hungry 'gators in close while y'all were distracted focused on that toothy critter.


----------

